

Why did you choose OCaml? - amirmc
http://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/23qjle/why_did_you_choose_ocaml/

======
4lph4_D4wg
Reddit is a shit hole of fucktard , an awful place full of awful rules and
awful people and censorship and manipulation of topics and comments.

